
Ask HN: Coworking space in Mtn View Downtown: castro street - blaincate
I am thinking of starting a small coworking space in mtn view downtown. (5 minute walk to caltrain)<p>Quick questions I have :<p>- The space is 500 Sq Ft. I am thinking of limiting the max membership at 20 ppl. What is the ideal rate  ?<p>- Facilities will be : coffee station, water and high speed internet (in downtown, you can get most of the things).<p>- Which company can provide an excellent internet service (authenticated to paying members). Who can set it up completely?<p>- What license I need?<p>This is my first foray in business, (full time employee otherwise). What advice can you give?<p>Thanks
======
mchannon
If you're going to make the space available, expect it to be filled to
capacity during peak times. 500 sf is tiny and probably too small (your
support staff onsite will take up a huge chunk of that, unless you're planning
on having support staff offsite).

Unless I'm mistaken, most of Mountain View (and certainly Castro St) has free
wifi internet through Google's agreement with the city. So that's neither a
cost you need to worry about nor a service you can charge much of a premium
for.

I'd expect at least an occupancy permit/business license. Probably not more
than that if you're not doing things with food.

Instead of coworking, I'd consider using such a space to provide short-term
rentals to startups, who will either go under or need more space weeks after
they start using your space. The premium services you'd offer are having
everything turnkey from internet to utilities to desks and chairs (and the
ability for them to move out without it costing them an arm and a leg). I'd
especially encourage you to consider taking stock options as part of (or
instead of) the rent.

~~~
SamReidHughes
You're mistaken. Google's "free wifi" in Mountain View, particularly in
downtown Mountain View, is unusable.

